# K3b non trova growisofs (eppure c'è) [risolto]

## topper_harley

Questo è il messaggio che appare quando avvio k3b:

```
Unable to find growisofs executable

K3b uses growisofs to actually write dvds. Without growisofs you won't be able to write dvds. Make sure to install at least version 5.10.

Solution: Install the dvd+rw-tools package.
```

Eppure growisofs c'è:

```
andrea@localhost ~ $ which growisofs

/usr/bin/growisofs
```

E la versione è recente:

```
andrea@localhost ~ $ growisofs --version

* growisofs by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 5.21,

  front-ending to mkisofs: mkisofs 2.01.01a05 (i686-pc-linux-gnu)

```

Qualche idea?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ricompila growisofs e poi anche k3b. Infine, apri k3b, vai al menu impostazioni / impostazioni k3b ed assicurati da lì che growiso sia visto, indicandogli il percorso dove trovarlo.

----------

## topper_harley

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ricompila growisofs e poi anche k3b. Infine, apri k3b, vai al menu impostazioni / impostazioni k3b ed assicurati da lì che growiso sia visto, indicandogli il percorso dove trovarlo.

 

Ho emerso -C k3b e dvd+rw-tools, dopo li ho riemersi ma nulla...

E' strano...

 /usr/bin è tra i percorsi, eppure growisofs non lo vede.

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2807/200605230913381280x800scrot1wr.png

----------

## X-Drum

con che utente usi k3b?

hai usato il suo setup (quello che aggiusta i permessi per devices e programmi esterni)?

----------

## topper_harley

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> con che utente usi k3b?
> 
> hai usato il suo setup (quello che aggiusta i permessi per devices e programmi esterni)?

 

Ho lo stesso problema sia da root che da utente normale...

Cosa intendi per "il suo setup"?

----------

## X-Drum

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho lo stesso problema sia da root che da utente normale...
> 
> Cosa intendi per "il suo setup"?

 

intendo "impostazioni di k3b" aka 

```
kcmshell k3bsetup2
```

----------

## topper_harley

Grazie mille!!!

Ora funziona   :Very Happy: 

----------

